# Anyone got a FISH TACO recipe?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

GSH provided some fresh mahi and tiles. Looking for recipe suggestions, but figured could atleast use the trimmings for tacos.

Anyone got any random mahi/tile recipes? But also looking for a fish taco recipe including possible salsas?

thanks,

neil


----------



## Desperado (Mar 12, 2007)

Here's some ideas:

Fish - here I pan fried some fish filet with just a light breading. You could also grill, broil, etc... how ever you like it.

Tartar sauce - mayo, chopped parsley, dill, very fine chopped onion, pickle, lime juice, tiny bit of garlic salt

Salsa - chopped tomato, onion, garlic, cilantro, jalapeno, lime juice, salt & pepper

Lettuce - sliced iceberg lettuce, some people like cabbage too...











Tortilla - Here I fried some corn tortilla, but you could just heat the tortilla without oil for a soft taco, or substitute flour tortilla as you like...

The filets were a little too big for the tortilla, so I cut them up, added lettuce, salsa, tartar sauce, topped with shredded cheese & squeeze a little lime, or lemon if you prefer...


----------

